# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Nocioni, lindja dhe zhvillimi i totalitarizmit

## Uriel

Shekullit XX i janë dhënë shumë përkufizime nga historianë me emër, është vlerësuar si 'shekulli i shkurtër' nga Hobsbaunm, shekulli i teknikës, shekulli i tmerreve, shekulli i Hitlerit dhe Stalinit nga Todorov. Midis këtyre përkufizimeve spikat edhe ai që e vlerëson këtë periudhë historike si shekullin që krijoi një lloj të ri regjimi të qeverisjes: totalitarizmin. Le të bëjmë një përshkrim të shkurtër se kur është përdorur ky term për herë të parë, çfarë do të thotë ai dhe cilat janë karakteristikat e sistemeve të ashtëquajtura 'totalitare'. 

Për herë të parë fjalët 'totalitarizëm' dhe 'totalitar' hasen në Itali, në një shkrim të vitit 1922 dhe i referohen lëvizjes fashiste të Benito Musolinit. Shkrimi në fjalë titullohet 'Revolucioni Liberal' dhe është shkruar nga kundërshtarët më me zë të rregjimit musolinian, G. Amendola dhe F. Nitti dhe botuar në revistën ''Il Mondo'' ku synohej të shpaloseshin idetë liberale kundrejt atyre fashiste. Në vitin 1925, vetë Musolini e përdori termin 'totalitar' për të identifukuar dhe ekzaltuar regjimin e vet dhe 'vullnetin e paepur' totalitar të tij, si dhe nga ideologu i fashizmit G. Gentile i cili shkruante për një 'koncept total të jetës'. Në vitin 1922 neologjizmi ‘totalitarizëm’ u kodifikua në Enciklopedinë Italiane, ku përdorej njëkohësisht për të përshkruar konceptin 'fashizëm', si edhe tipin përkatës të qeverisjes. Në Britaninë e madhe, termi 'totalitarizëm' u trajtuar fillimisht në një artikull të gazetës ''Time'' të vitit 1928 dhe pastaj në Enciklopedinë e Shkencave Shoqërore të vitit 1932

Në vitin 1922, Viktor Serge, dikur anarkist e më pas liberaldemokrat i cili jetonte në Rusi, përdori për herë të parë në shkrimet e tij me titull 'Socializëm dhe Totalitarizëm' epitetin totalitar për të cilësuar regjimin stalinist, në të cilin individi nuk kishte më asnjë peshë specifike sepse ishte tërësisht i ingranuar në zinxhirin e sistemit. 

Deri në vitet '50 kur u shfaqën veprat më të plota të historianëve e politologëve mbi totalitarizmin, termi përdorej për të përcaktuar çdo lloj rregjimi politik antidemokratik, pa strukturë dhe kontroll parlamentar, me një pushtet dhe parti të vetme në bashkëjetesë me shtetin. Mungonte referimi i hapur ndaj regjimeve totalitare të vendosura në Europë pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, pra ndaj bolshevizmit, fashizmit e nazizmit.

Në vitin 1951 Hana Arendt publikoi studimin e mirënjohur 'Origjina e totalitarizmit' ku argumentonte se totalitarizmi ishte një formë krejt e re dominimi që karakterizonte bolshevizmin dhe nazizmin si sisteme politike të bazuara mbi terrorin dhe 'ideologjinë totalitare', e cila nuk synonte thjesht shndërrimin e nënshtrimit e vetë natyrës njerëzore nëpërmjet krijimit të 'njeriut të ri' apo 'rendit të ri'. Regjimet tradicionale tiranike të së shkuarës kufizoheshin me shkatërrimin e forcës politike e sociale të njeriut, por nuk arrinin të shkatërronin rrjetin e marrëdhënieve dhe të institucioneve private për të realizuar depersonalizimin e individit. Arendt nënvizonte gjithashtu bazën  e veçantë sociale të këtyre regjimeve të reja të cilat nuk synonin më të organizonin qytetarët, klasat apo grupet shoqërore por ashtëquajturat ‘masa’. Sipas Arendt vetëm nazizmi gjerman dhe bolshevizmi sovjetik mund të klasifikoheshin si sisteme të mirëfillta totalitare.

Politologët amerikanë Fridrich dhe Berzhezhinski e përcaktojnë totalitarizmin si regjim politik të pakrahasueshëm me autokracinë dhe diktaturat e së kaluarës sepse kishin parasysh gjithëpërfshirjen e masave në qeverisje të realizuar me metoda shtrenguese apo me pëlqim. Sipas Fridrich e Berzhezhinski, diktaturat totalitare fashiste e komuniste janë regjime të reja historike dhe kanë disa tipare të përbashkëta të cilat i bëjnë 'të ngjashme në thelb' ndonëse jo 'krejtësisht të ngjashme' me njëra-tjetrën, si: roli parësor i ideologjisë, partia udhëheqësi i vetëm, organet shtetërore terrorizuese, monopoli i mjeteve të komunikimit, kontrolli i rreptë i përqëndruar mbi ekonominë. Ndryshe nga H. Arendt, këta dy studjues përcaktojnë si totalitare jo vetëm regjimin bolshevik dhe atë nazist, por edhe atë fashist italian, regjimin e Republikës Demokratike të Kinës dhe demokracinë popullore të Europës Lindore.

----------


## Uriel

*Tiparet e përbashkëta të regjimeve totalitare*

Sipas teorisë klasike të krijuar nga Karl Fridrich dhe Zbitnjev Berzhezhinski në veprën e famshme ''Totalitarian Dictatorship and Autocracy'', totalitarizmi përkufizohet në bazë të tiparave karakteristike të organizimit të regjimeve totalitare. Sipas kësaj teorie, regjimet totalitare kanë një sërë karakteristikash të përbashkëta:

- Një ideologji zyrtare të vetme e cila u referohet të gjitha aspekteve dhe aktiviteteve të ekzistencës njerëzore (ideologji e përgjitshme), që kritikon në mënyrë radikale statuskuonë dhe synon të udhëheqë luftën për transformimin e aktualitetit. Ideologjia e vetme duhet të përqafohet e të përvetësohet nga të gjithë anëtarët e shoqërisë totalitare pa asnjë përjashtim.
- Një parti e vetme masive e udhëhequr nga diktatori, e strukturuar në formë të rreptë hiearkike. Partia është ose e njësuar (rasti i BRSS), ose në pozita përparësore në organizimin burokratik shtetëror.
- Një sistem terrori policor i lidhur ngushtësisht me partinë e vetme dhe që ka aktivitet kryesor luftën kundër armiqve të regjimit dhe klasave apo shtresave arbitrare. Terrori totalitar, ndryshe nga ai në regjimet autoritare pararendëse, nuk ishte thjeshtë më një mjet represioni kundër opozitës politike e sociale, pasi opozita tashë ishte asgjësuar plotësisht.

Sipas historianit gjermano-amerikan Franc Njuman, terrori kthehet në ,,_mjet të tmerrshëm për manipulimin e ligjeve themelore të natyrës dhe historisë_''. Rrjedhimisht, në regjimet totalitare braktisej koncepti i ligjit obektiv dhe racional, si dhe koncepti i sovranitetit dhe i shtetit të bazuar në të drejtën kushtetuese. Gjithçka bazohet në vendimin politik dhe qëllimi kryesor në librin e tij ''Bahemoth - Struktura dhe praktika e Nacionalsocializmit'', shkruan; ''_Doktrina totalitare është doktrina e forcës fizike brutale në formën e saj më të spikatur e cila është në kundërshti të plotë me çdo akt e aspekt të demokracisë liberale dhe të konceptit tradicional të qeverisjes së ligjit_''. 

Teza e re e Fridrich dhe Berzhezhinskit fokusohet kryesisht te identifikimi në regjimet totalitere i kombinimit të dy faktorëve; nivelit të lartë të zhvillimi teknologjik dhe legjimitetit masiv. Në librin ''Totalitarian Dictatorship and Autocracy'' botim i vitit 1958, Fridrich thotë se: ''_Regjimi totalitar mund të përshkruhet ndryshe si një autokraci e bazuar mbi teknologjinë më moderne të kohës dhe mbi legjimitetin që i vjen nga masat e gjëra. Ai është njëkohësisht një sistem qeverisjeje që ka për qëllim realizimin e objektivave totalizues të shoqërisë në çdo aspekt të saj''_. Ndëra Berzhezhinski tek ''Ideology and Power in Soviet Politics'' - 1962 shprehet se: ''_Sistemi qeverisës i kategorizuar nën termin më të gjërë 'diktaturë', totalitarizmi risjell e paraqet një sërë karaktaristikash të diktaturave, por ndryshe nga diktaturat e së kaluarës dhe të së tashmes, regjimet totalitare nuk synojnë ta ngurosin shoqërinë tek statuskuoja. Përkundrazi, qëllimi i tyre është institucionalizimi i një revouliconi në rritje e që shoqëron stabilizimin në pushtet të regjimit. Esenca e totalitarizmit është vullneti revolucionar i institucionalizuar, i cili ka për qëllim të anullojë të gjitha sferat sociale pararendëse dhe të zëvëndësojë pluralizmin me një unanimitet homogjen të modeluar sipas ideologjisë totalitare. Sisteti totalitar synon të shkatërrojë të gjitha format organizative qytetare duke filluar nga qeliza familjare dhe të gllabërojë ato brënda homogjenitetit monolit të masës që tashmë përbën njeriun e ri apo rendin e ri_''.

Politologu i famshëm francez Raimond Aron ka theksuar karakterin revolucionar të totalitarizmit, i cili nuk përpiqet për t'u transformuar në të vetmen pikë referimi politike dhe sociale. Një parti e vetme monopolizon gjithë aktivitetin politik dhe ideologjia e kësaj partie kthehet në të drejtë zyrtare të shtetit. Aron nënvizon aspektet e përbashkëta të regjimeve fashiste dhe komuniste duke iu referuar atyre për herë të parë me shprehjen 'totalitarizëm i djathtë' dhe 'totalitarizëm i majtë'.

J.P

----------


## Zoti Basha

Kur nje vajze perdhunohet nga 15 individe, ej na nje i vetem, quhet "perdhunim demoktratik"? E pra, demokracia eshte po aq totalitare sa cdo rrejgim tjeter. Mjaft me keto perralla amerikane. Sa kohe do kete shtet, do kete totalitarizem.

----------


## Uriel

Shtrohet totalitarizmi në kuadër të filozofive politike dhe tek cilat korniza të sisteme politike mund të inkuadrohet. Totalitarizmin e gjejmë tek ato ideologji politike që ushtrojnë terror të vazhdueshëm, për të mbajtur nën trysni popullin: pra është vetë shteti që 'përdhunon' sistematikisht individin. Nuk kemi të bëjmë me rastet e rëndomta të jetës së përditshme, mos ngatërro konceptet!

----------


## Zoti Basha

> Shtrohet totalitarizmi në kuadër të filozofive politike dhe tek cilat korniza të sisteme politike mund të inkuadrohet. Totalitarizmin e gjejmë tek ato ideologji politike që ushtrojnë terror të vazhdueshëm, për të mbajtur nën trysni popullin: pra është ë shteti që 'përdhunon' sistematikisht individin. Nuk kemi të bëjmë me rastet e rëndomta të ës së përditshme, mos ngatërro konceptet!


Perdhunimin e kisha si metafore per demokracine: fakti qe ne demokraci te vret shumica dhe jo mbreti, nuk e ben vrasjen apo burgosjen me pak te dhimbshme. 

Demokracia eshte totalitarizem, si cdo sistem tjeter, dhe mbeshtetet ne dhune sistematike si cdo sistem tjeter, pasi dhuna eshte baza e shtetit. Thjesht demokracia vendos nej maske 'legjitimiteti' para dhunes. 

Per t'iu rikthyer metafores: nese perdhunohesh nga 15 veta (shumica) e jo nga nje, kjo nuk te ben me pak viktime, apo jo?

----------


## Uriel

Demokracia liberale e ditëve të sotme bazohet në ndarjen e shtetit, shoqërisë dhe sferës individuale private. Një demokraci e cila nuk mbron autonominë e individit ndaj dëshirës së shumicës, nuk mund të quhet demokraci. Lidhja e saj me konstitucionalizmin ofron mekanizmin e duhur kundër rrezikut të vetshkatërrimit të saj ndërmjet të ashtëquajturës 'tirani të shumicës'.

----------


## Zoti Basha

> Demokracia liberale e ditëve të sotme bazohet në ndarjen e shtetit, shoqërisë dhe sferës individuale private. Një demokraci e cila nuk mbron autonominë e individit ndaj dëshirës së shumicës, nuk mund të quhet demokraci. Lidhja e saj me konstitucionalizmin ofron mekanizmin e duhur kundër rrezikut të vetshkatërrimit të saj ndërmjet të ashtëquajturës 'tirani të shumicës'.


Kjo eshte teoria. Po a i mbrojti kushtetuta amerikane qytetaret amerikane me origjine japoneze qe u futen ne kampe perqendrimi thjesht nga prejardhja gjate luftes s edyte boterore? 

Po kushtetuta franceze i mbrojti romet qe u hodhen jashte vendit si qener?

Po ligjet britanike i mbojten sa e sa te dyshuar per terorizem qe u hodhen ne burg pa gjyq?

Mund ta vazhdojme gjate. Teroia qe demkracia liberale mbron te drejtat e pakices eshte pa themel: cdo herte qe shumcia do te beje dicka, ajo e ben. Pike.

nese kudo ne perendim sot te rrasin ne burg sepse ne shtepine tende kishe barera te vecanta (hashash) ne xhep, kjo eshte dhune, sado 'demokratike' mund t jete fasada. 

Nese mua qe nuk me pelqejne sherbimet e shtetit tim, dhe nuk dua ti kem, perseri me merren taksat me zor, kjo nuk eshte liri, por dhune me fasade demokratike.

----------

